# Texas to Bid on National Battery Alliance Headquarters



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Key side note: Texas is one of the few States in the U.S. which does NOT have an Income Tax.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

The plan:
1. The federal government takes money via taxes from citizens of all the states.
2. The federal government then asks for bids from states for which one to receive the money it took.
3. The federal government will then select (purely non political of course) which state will get the money from the other states' citizens.
4. One state gets a huge influx of money, the other states lose wealth as money was taken from their citizens.

I have an alternative proposal:
1. State taxes its citizens for funds.
2. State uses those funds for green energy programs.

Gosh, it seems like someone would have come up with an idea like that before!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They did. It is called, "The Constitution of the United States." 

The Federal Government was to be subordinate to the States.

That wasn't the point of my post - the point was that the businesses are nominating the State to set up shop in because the tax rules are favorable to business. This is yet another reason why we should eliminate the Income Tax.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> They did. It is called, "The Constitution of the United States."
> 
> The Federal Government was to be subordinate to the States.
> 
> That wasn't the point of my post - the point was that the businesses are nominating the State to set up shop in because the tax rules are favorable to business. This is yet another reason why we should eliminate the Income Tax.


Sorry - my comment was more to the article. As a proud resident of the Great State of Texas, I very much agree. Texas is an excellent pick as it is far more business friendly (I just wish they didn't do redistributions like this). I'm worried that Texas is doing too well right now and doesn't need the bailout. There are plenty of irresponsible states with huge deficits and double digit unemployment to "help" instead.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ClintK said:


> Sorry - my comment was more to the article. As a proud resident of the Great State of Texas, I very much agree. Texas is an excellent pick as it is far more business friendly (I just wish they didn't do redistributions like this). I'm worried that Texas is doing too well right now and doesn't need the bailout. There are plenty of irresponsible states with huge deficits and double digit unemployment to "help" instead.


I hear ya! And, this is yet another reason I wish Texas WOULD secede. If one does, others will follow - and all those hog states that were "feeding at the trough" would go bankrupt and have to face the music on their own for their irresponsible behavior.


----------



## dschill (Mar 19, 2009)

interesting article..thanks!


----------

